# Amplificador Vieta chasis pw-5065 , problema quinto canal.



## jon1003gti (Jun 30, 2010)

muy buenas ante todo soy nuevo en este foro, espero que me podáis ayudar con este problemilla que tengo, les comento, es un amplificador vieta con chasis pw-5065, es un cinco canales, el problema de los otros canales ya está arreglado, pero este último que controla el wofer me tiene por el camino de la amargura, le e comprobado de todo y he conseguido un par de transistores quemados, lo cual procedo a sustituirlos pero nada sigue con el problema, empezó metiendo continua por el canal este, luego lo solucione cambiándole un chip transistor dual, solucionado esto, empezó el idilio, el problema en si es que me suena el altavoz pero a muy bajo volumen suena bien, en cuanto subo el volumen un poco empieza a sonar como saturado el altavoz y aparte de esto con falta de potencia. En el esquema este que les presento, esta una parte que me tiene dudando y para mi es el origen de mi problema y reside en el tip42c (q509) ya que a este no le llega voltaje como al tip41c, les explico las mediciones que hice:

en el tip42c pongamos que base es 1, colector 2 emisor 3
con tester en voltage:
entre 1 y positivo de bateria 3v y empieza a bajar 
entre 1 y negativo de bateria 6,6v
entre 2 y + 5.7v
entre 2 y - 7v
entre 3 y - 6.4v
entre 3 y + 5.8v

este es un transistor pnp, ahora bien en el tip41c un npn les pongo las medidas: 

entre 1 y positivo de bateria 2.4v y empieza a bajar 
entre 1 y negativo de bateria 6,7v
entre 2 y + 29.5v
entre 2 y - 42.6v
entre 3 y - 5.9v
entre 3 y + 6.5v

espero respuesta para mi problema, cualquier otra medicion que les pueda hacer falta solo teneis que pedirmela, me encanta el mundo de la electronica y quisiera aprender muchisimo mas de lo poco que se, un gran saludo a todos los componentes de este grandioso foro.

un saludo

decir q*UE* todos los transistores los he cambiado los defectusos, y las resistencias todas comprovadas. gracias nuevamente

p.d: el esquema es de la parte donde creo esta el problema si quereis tdod me dicen lo que aga falta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2010)

jon1003gti dijo:


> en el tip42c pongamos que base es 1, colector 2 emisor 3
> con tester en voltage:
> entre 1 y positivo de bateria 3v y empieza a bajar
> entre 1 y negativo de bateria 6,6v
> ...


 
El esquema que subiste tiene una alimentación de *+50/-50 Vdc* , lo que quiere decir que tiene una PWM que genera eso.

Entonces me querés explicar que cornos estás midiendo los transistores esos contra la batería de 12 Vdc    Ver el archivo adjunto 35883
 Todas las medidas serían referenciadas a los +50 , o -50 , fijate si tenés los +15 y los -15 que figuran en tu planito.

Saludos !


----------



## jon1003gti (Jul 1, 2010)

Bueno ante todo estoy comenzando en esto y quisiera aprender , en cuanto a la medida de la batería no se si nos mal entendimos es en la entrada del amplificador 12+ , REM, gnd ha eso me refería con lo de la tensión de batería, bueno en fin aquí te dejo lo que me pediste haber si me puedes ayudar mejor te saque todas las medidas posibles aquí van:

entre +50v y -15v me da 48,8v
entre +50v y +15v me da 19,7v
entre -50v y +15v me da 12,8
entre -50v y -15v me da 16v

Ahora te las doy desde +12 y gnd del amplificador por si lo necesitas (¿por que no se cojen las medidas de aquí solo una pregunta por q*UE* me quede tonto cuando me dijiste que de hay no sacara nada?) por lo del pwm. Hay van las medidas 

Entre +12 y +15   7,6v
entre gnd y +15   19,7v
entre +12 y -15   21,3v
entre gnd y -15   39,3v
entre +12 y +50   27,3v
entre gnd y +50   39,4v
entre +12 y -50   5,1v
entre gnd y -50   6,8v

Dime cualquier otra cosa que necesitéis para averiguar mi dilema, muchísimas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2010)

jon1003gti dijo:


> entre +50v y -15v me da 48,8v
> entre +50v y +15v me da 19,7v
> entre -50v y +15v me da 12,8
> entre -50v y -15v me da 16v


 

OK , empezá resolviendo lo *obvio* , o tu tester anda mal  , o tenés algo mal en la fuente.
Medí entre los +50 y masa = ?
Entre -50 y masa = ?
Entre +15 y masa = ?
Entre -15 y masa = ?
Entre +50 y - 50 deberías tener 100
Entre +15 y -15 deberías tener 30

entre +50v y -15v me da 48,8v *---->65v*
entre +50v y +15v me da 19,7v *---->35v*
entre -50v y +15v me da 12,8 *---->65v*
entre -50v y -15v me da 16v *---->35*

Fijate bien los valores de la fuente y contanos 

Saludos !


----------



## jon1003gti (Jul 1, 2010)

te comento amigo, 
entre +50 y masa: 42.7v
entre -50 y masa: 7.1v
entre +15 y masa: 1.7v
entre -15 y masa: 9v
entre +50 y -50: 35.4v
entre +15 y -15: 29.2v
la unica que concuerda es la de +15 y -15 y la otra es +50 y masa.

muchas gracias siguamos averiguando aver que puede ser.

am por sierto el tester esta bien tio todo comprovao ;-)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2010)

jon1003gti dijo:


> te comento amigo,
> entre +50 y masa: 42.7v
> entre -50 y masa: 7.1v
> entre +15 y masa: 1.7v
> ...


 


Ummm , eso no está nada bién , te sugiero desconectar el o los amplificadores y conectar entre +50 y -50 una lámpara de 110v o 220v de 60 Watts.

Comencemos con la fuente sola ! Entonces posteanos el circuito del PWM 

Saludos !


----------



## jon1003gti (Jul 1, 2010)

ok tio mañana mismo pruebo lo que me dices, y te pongo el esquema de la fuente, y en teoria lo de la bombilla si esta bien a fuente deberia de encender? y brillar sin parpadear no? explicame eso que me interesa tio eres un fenomeno.


un saludo gracias a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2010)

La lámpara (foco) es para probarla con carga.

Por lo que veo no funcionan los -50 , así que quizas mejor sea colocarle dos lámparas de 220 o 110 V por 40 Watts , una de +50 a masa y la otra de los -50 a masa.

Esperamos el diagrama !

Saludos !


----------



## jon1003gti (Jul 2, 2010)

bueno aqui tengo resultadps, primero pido mi mas sinsera disculpa ya que unas de las mediciones que ise (no se en que cuernos estaba pensando y lo medi de una de nodos de la r528, y no de las dos vias de entrdad de la fuente de -50 y +50), asi que te confirmo todo de nuevo:

entre +50 y masa 42.7v
entre -50 y masa 30.8v 
entre +15 y masa 20.1v
entre -15 y masa 9v
entre +50 y -50 73.9v
entre +15 y -15 29.2v

con respecto a la prueba de la lampara te confirmo que enciende pero con poca intensidad la prove con una lampara de 60w y de 220v, enciende sin parpadeo alguno es constante el poco brillo que tiene.

un saludo y nuevamente muchas gracias por tu ayuda.

aqui el diagrama:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2010)

OK , te pido que consideres como *MASA* la unión de C620 con C621 .

Medí los díodos D509 , sacalo para medirlos, tiene dos adentro, unidos a la pata del medio (que es lo mismo que la aleta)

Saludos !


----------



## jon1003gti (Jul 2, 2010)

tu me dices el diodo d609 (d509 no hay ninguno hay), y masa union r620 y r619 no???, que veo como masa? me quede un poco pesacando con eso tio revisa bien si es asi porfis tio. muchas gracias por tu valiosa ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2010)

.


----------



## jon1003gti (Jul 3, 2010)

Exactamente, el d609, te comento lo saque y esta bien (de todas maneras le puse uno que tenia en un amplificador que funcionaba perfecto de la misma marca vieta), aparte saque el d608 de paso y también perfecto, cambie el capacitador c623 también, y la resistencia r627 por una marrón rojo naranja dorado que es de 9k ohm casi 10 aproximadamente, y nuevamente medí haber si hubo cambio alguna y me encontré con que vario un poco el voltaje pero no lo suficiente:

Todas las masas la coji entre r619 y r620 (lo probé con masa, gnd del amplificador y las medidas eran iguales).

+50 y masa 42.8v antes 42.7v
-50 y masa 31.2v antes 30.8v
+15 y masa 20v  antes 20.1v
-15 y masa 8.9v antes 9v
+50 y -50 74.3v antes 73.9v
+15 y -15 29.1 antes 29.2v

Echadme un cable haber si arreglamos esto, y brindamos por ello.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2010)

Marrón rojo naranja = 12 k no es crìtica.

Quiero que desconectes *todo lo que cargue* los +50 y los -50 , le pongas dos focos de 40 Watts x 220 V y la vuelvas a medir así.

Saludos !


----------



## jon1003gti (Jul 3, 2010)

es decir, a donde conecte la lampara la prueba pasada, es decir, de las dos vias principales que llegan de la fuente +50 -50 la desconecto y pruebo?. tio al no tener un capachec no puedo verificar los condensadores tu no crees que me esta fastidiando el de 2200uf de -50?.

una vez mas muchas gracias fenomeno, espero que nos unamos mas para darle veredicto a esta incognita. 

un saludo


----------



## jon1003gti (Jul 5, 2010)

Aquí estoy nuevamente te comento, puse las dos lámparas en paralelo y también hice las pruebas con la lámpara en serie aquí están los resultados:

Paralelo:

+50 y masa 39.1v
-50 y masa 28.3v
+15 y masa 19.7v
-15 y masa 9.2v
+50 y -50 67.4v
+15 y -15 29v

En serie:

+50 y masa 39.3v
-50 y masa 28.0v
+15 y masa 19.5v
-15 y masa 9.1v
+50 y -50 67.4v
+15 y -15 28.6v


Ojala que con estos datos me puedas arrojar algún dato para poder arreglar este amplificador, muchísimas gracias. 

Un saludo.

p.d: desconecte tambien los transistores 1694, 4467 y el darlington que lleva entre ellos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2010)

jon1003gti dijo:


> p.d: desconecte tambien los transistores 1694, 4467 y el darlington que lleva entre ellos.


 

Fijate que hay dos 1694 en paralelo y dos 4467 también en paralelo .

En la fuente que posteaste no se ve de donde salen los +15 y los -15 , te podés fijar de dónde los obtiene? O postear el resto de la fuente !

Saludos !


----------



## jon1003gti (Jul 5, 2010)

bueno te comento, los +15 y -15 loa saco de la primera imagen que te envié justamente antes de la resistencia r514 +15, y antes de r521 -15, y si exactamente lo que dices hay dos y dos transistores, lo bueno de este amplificador es que te trae la fuente del 4 canales separado a la del 5to canal, que es la que te envié de todas maneras te posteo también la otra fuente es decir la de los 4 canales restantes y la parte del integrado de encendido (tl494cn) muchas gracias espero que me saques de dudas.

Cualquier otra parte que necesites te la pongo.


----------



## jon1003gti (Jul 6, 2010)

por sierto en la parte de la preamplificacion cambie un integrado njm4558l y debajo trae otra referencia jrc 4176g y lo cambie por njm4558l pero en ves de ser jrc 4176g le puse jrc 4008a, tendra algo que ver, por que es lo unico que no me cuadra en el amplificador, mucha gracias nuevamente.


----------



## jon1003gti (Jul 7, 2010)

alguna solucion amigos? aver si dosmetros se aparece y me hecha una mano pliss.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2010)

Lo que veo es que *las* fuentes no están simétricas , tienen la masa desplazada algo así como 5 Vdc .

La de +15 / -15 te da algo de +20 y -10 (eso está mal)
y su suma 30 (eso está bien)

La de +50 / -50 te da mas o menos +40 y -30 (eso está mal)
y su suma unos 70 (es poco)

El método es que aisles cada fuente de los amplificadores , la cargues con dos lámparas (de una tensión y corriente mas o menos coherente) entre cada tensión positiva / negativa y masa y a partir de ahí vayas trabajándola.

Haría falta un osciloscopio para ver 10PN y 9PN al menos.

Saludos !


----------



## jon1003gti (Jul 8, 2010)

buff no poseo osciloscopio tio, habra otra manera de hacerlo?. lo de 10 pn y 9pn me puedes decir de que se trata? un saludo nuevamente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 8, 2010)

jon1003gti dijo:


> buff no poseo osciloscopio tio, habra otra manera de hacerlo?. lo de 10 pn y 9pn me puedes decir de que se trata? un saludo nuevamente.


 

Son las salidas del TL494 que excitan los transistores de las dos fuentes PWM , fijate los planos !

. . . A ésta altura . . .  ¿que es lo que hace y que es lo que no hace el amplificador?

Saludos !


----------



## jon1003gti (Jul 8, 2010)

ueno te comento el amplificador emite sonido pero a muy bajo volumen, pero en lo que empiezas a subir un poco el volumen el sonido cambia de repente a distorsionado saturado, como si el altavoz estuviera cascado, roto, desconado, me explico? de resto como te digo el amplificador suena del diez de los otros canales ni se queja le das volumen suenan perfectos nítidos sin ruidos ni nada, y el tema esta pues en el canal e que es el quinto que se utiliza para el wofer normalmente, lo que si te puedo decir es que en el interruptor que hace de filtro de lpf a full, si lo pones en full el altavoz empieza a emitir un ruido y me le hiso soltar humo (un altavoz que tengo de prueba) como si tirara continua por la salida del canal que fue al principio lo que me hacía, no sé si estos datos te dan algo de luz, lo que si te puedo decir que yo estoy a oscuras , cualquier cosa cambio el tl (ese no controla lo que es el encendido del amplificador o tiene muchas otras características?) que tengo uno nuevo, que te parece maestro?, échame un cable tío a ver si podemos solucionarlo, am por cierto le cambie las resistencias las que van a los transistores 1649 y los 4964 las grandes de 5w si no me equivoco no me doy cuenta ahora los watts, y anda igual, un saludo


----------



## Cacho (Jul 8, 2010)

Por la descripción que hacés acá, funcionan todos hasta los drivers y los de potencia están andando mal.

A bajo volumen escuchás los drivers sin distorsión ni problema, y cuando deberían aparecer los de potencia "ayudando", no entran. Se les hace de noche a los drivers (distorsión) y en determinado punto los de potencia entran en corto y te vuelan todo.

¿Cómo sabés que los de potencia de ese canal andan bien?
Eso asumiendo que el problema esté en la parte de audio.


Si está en la fuente... ya es otra cosa.
¿Podés probarlo con otra fuente?

Saludos


----------



## jon1003gti (Jul 9, 2010)

hola cacho, bueno no pudeo provarlo con otra fuente por que no tengo otra que me saque +50 0 -50, bueno con respecto a los transistores de potencia que me supongo que seran los que van cojidos al disipador, que son los 1694 y los 4964 si no me equivoco, pues esan bien por que los he sacado 1.254.254 veces :-S, y estan correctos y no estan ni en corto, ni abiertos, nada estan perfectos, haber si me orientan un poco y arreglo este amplificador.

am y de volarme no me daña nada tio, simplemente se escucha asi, pero te digo subes un poco de volumen y derrepente empiesa el sonido, pero malisimo como te describi.


----------



## wialso (Jul 9, 2010)

hola jon1003gti, probaste las salidas del transformador sin carga (desconectadas), para comprobar que las tensiones son simétricas con respecto al punto medio?.

Saludos


----------



## jon1003gti (Jul 9, 2010)

hola wialso, te refieres a los +50 0 -50, la salida de la fuente?, pues no la he probado sin carga tio, solo como me dijo el señor dosmetros, que le pusiera las lámparas, de todas maneras lo voy a probar sin carga como me dices a ver qué tal están las mediciones, muchas gracias amigos

luego te pongo las medidas asi sin carga y sacamos conclusiones, les agrdesci nuevamente su gran aporte hacia mis dudas.


----------



## wialso (Jul 9, 2010)

Si me refería a eso, pero desconectando +50 y -50 del amplificador, para descartar falla del transformador.


----------



## jon1003gti (Jul 9, 2010)

ok hecho en cuanto llegue lo ago y te digo ok?. gracias amigo


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 9, 2010)

Hola Jon. Veo que todavia estas con este amplificador. Si puedes subir el manual de servicio completo seria mejor ya que este tipo de etapas tiene muchas cosas que tener en cuenta a la hora de resolver este tipo de problemas. Mas que tu indicas que los otros 4 canales funcionana bien y que reemplazaste muchos transistores. 

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## jon1003gti (Jul 9, 2010)

bueno hoy no pude sacar las medidas disculpadme de verdad, mañanano no les fallo, lo que si como me pidieron aqui adjunto el esuema electrico de todo el amplificador, un saludo muy grande a toda esta gran familia.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 9, 2010)

Bueno, analizando un poco la info del post y los diagramos te propongo pasar en blanco algunas cosas ya que no es cambiar componente porque si, recuerda que los componentes que consigues en las tiendas de electronica NO son los mejores y siempre combiene dejar los originales instalados.

Ahora, vamos por parte:

1 - Tu comentas que los cuatro amplificadores denominados A, B, C y D que son full rango y que se alimentas desde +VCC y - VCC funcionan bien. 
*Esto descarta problemas en la fuente conmutada de ellos, cuyo control es el mismo que el de la etapa de potencia en problemas. El tl494 conmuta dos fuentes al mismo tiempo, una para los 4 amplificadores y otra para el subwoofer. Por ello, y para descartar quemar con las pruebas alguno de los 4 restantes te recomiendo desconectar los mismos de la fuente si se puede.*

2 - Recuerda siempre subir fotos de las reparaciones. Por ejemplo se me viene a la mente que los TR van aislados del chasis. Confirmalo con un tester en continuidad.

3 - Desconectados los 4 amplificadores puedes medir entre +vcc y negativo de parlantes y entre -vcc y negativo de parlantes. Si tienes tension simetrica la fuente de los 4 esta bien. 
Sino, ya podemos ver un problema en ella y por ende un problema en los 15 vcc simetricos que estan en el amplificador de woofer. 

4 - Si la tension de la fuente pequeña es simetrica, los 15 vcc son simetricos (siempre como masa usamos el negativo de los parlantes!!!) entonces encerramos el problema entre la fuente del propio amplificado de woofer y la etapa de potencia correspondiente.

5 - Supongo que todo lo anterior esta confirmado, empiezo desconectando el amplificador de la fuente y mido si tengo tension simetrica entre +50 y -50 con el negativo de parlantes.

6 - Si es asi el problema estaria en la etapa de potencia sino empezamos a revisar la fuente que figura en el 5065-3.pdf. Tr, mosfet, resist, diods, etc... hasta que no tengas +/- 50 ahi no tiene sentido seguir con la etapa de potencia ya que no tienes la alimentacion adecuada.

7 - Si los 50 simetricos sin la etapa de potencia estan bien, entonces la etapa tiene el problema. A revisar:
 Desconectados los tr de potencia (los 4) entonces mides tensiuones simetricas de 15 vcc y de 50 vcc. Deben estar las dos.
Si los valores que mides son desparejos entonces tienes que revisar: si la rama despareja es la negativa todo los tr relacionados con esa rama. Sino viceversa.

8 - Revisa si o si el tr de polarizacion  (q506) y las r 525 y 526 ya que si estan malos como no tiene regulacion de reposo estaria palmando los transistores de salida por mala polarizacion.

9 - a tener en cuenta:
Q501 si esta en corto te manda la señal a masa. Suena bajito.
Q502, 503, 504 y 505 cualquiera que este en corto te modifica la tension simetrica de 15 vcc. Esto hace que la estapa diferencia funcione mal y tengas cc en la salida.

Mucha suerte en tu reparacion

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## jon1003gti (Jul 12, 2010)

sorpresa, como me dijo el señor juan jose, desde la parte negativa del la salida de los altavoces del amplificador me dan los siguientes resultados, son voltajes simetricos:

gnd (masa a salida de altavoces)

+50 y -50 68v
+15 y gnd 14.1v
+50 y gnd 34v
-50  y gnd 34v
-15 y gnd 14.9v
+15 y -15 29.1

el amplificador estaba sin carga como me recomendo el señor wialso.

perdonen la tardanza pero no habia podido conectarme. 

nuevamente gracias a esta gran comunidad.

se me olvidaba, haciendo masa en dodne habia anteriormente (las medidas que di en la primera pagina) tomado las medidas me siguen dando no simetricas.

echadme una mano aver si lo solucionamos, por sierto saque los q501, 502, 503, 504, 505, y las resistencias q me comentantes y estan bien. un saludo


----------



## jon1003gti (Jul 16, 2010)

wena alguna solucion amigos?, por que cambia el resultado de medir entre la masa del altavoz con respecto a la masa con la que media cuando hise las primeras pruebas?, espero me uedan ayudar lo antes posible un saludo


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 16, 2010)

jon1003gti dijo:


> sorpresa, como me dijo el señor juan jose, desde la parte negativa del la salida de los altavoces del amplificador me dan los siguientes resultados, son voltajes simetricos:
> 
> gnd (masa a salida de altavoces)
> 
> ...


 
Bueno, jon, vamos aclarando algunas cosas:

Supongo que las medidas son SIN CARGA no? porque sino no son validas para saber si separamos el problema de la fuente con el de la etapa de potencia.
Ahora, si son sin carga:

+50 y -50 68v (problema en la fuente de 50 vcc que corresponde al ampli de graves)
+15 y gnd 14.1v (bien).
+50 y gnd 34v (problemas!!!!!!!)
-50 y gnd 34v (plroblemas!!!!!!!)
-15 y gnd 14.9v (bien)

Ahora, esta fuente tiene dos partes bien diferenciadas: la de control que comparte con la otra de alimentacion de los 4 amplificadores que segun leo en el post estan andando bien y la de potencia que es la que hace las veces de elevadora.


Segun el esquemático 5065-3.pdf que posteas, no tienes muchas posibilidades de falla en esa fuente. Si está generando una tension de +/- 34 vcc SIN CARGA yo revisaria el transformador toridal o bobina garande que posiblemente este cortada o recalentada o MAL SOLDADA. 
Antes por supuesto, los transistores rapidos FQP65N06, los diodos rapidos FMG22R y FMG22S, las soldaduras de masa (el triangulo invertido) y los tr 2N4403 que son los encargados de amplificar la conmutacion rapida.
Si tu tester tiene frecuencia, midela entre masa y uno de los pines denominado 9PIN o 10PIN. Debe estar entre 27 y 50 Khz.

Por que siempre pregunto: como falló tu amplificador antes de esta reparación?

saludos 

Juan Jose


----------



## jon1003gti (Jul 17, 2010)

efectivamente Juan José, las pruebas fueron efectuadas sin cargas, es decir, quite los jumper que hay en cada una de las líneas (+50 y -50) que comunican con el resto del amplificador, ahora bien el amplificador entro con el problema de que no se escuchaba nada de sonido, por ninguno de los canales, y calentaba algunos transistores entre ellos el 4964 y 1694 que lo cambie uno estaba abierto (no tenia "continuidad" entre las patas) y el otro estaba en corto continuidad entre dos de las patas, aparte algunos transistores de los pequeños tab. estaban malos, los tips también los cambie, ya que los saque y estaban malos, lo que si me doy cuenta es de que en la placa esta un poco de color oscuro la parte del q621 que es un tip 42c, el cual se calienta, pero esta parte del amplificador funciona bien, he de decir que el amplificador lo estoy probando fuera del chasis, es decir con el integrado fuera ya que es tedioso, estar colocando todo los enganches de los transistores y volver a sacarlos para probar, muchas gracias de nuevo, un saludo. Voy a desoldar el transformador toroidal, buscare la manera de comprobarlo, haber que tal va, am y una pregunta a que te refieres con lo del triangulo invertido? Muchas gracias compañero


----------



## jon1003gti (Jul 18, 2010)

bueno amigos, ya saque el transformador toroidal, no se ve ni quemado, y comprobe con el tester en continuidad aver algunas de las tres patitas estaba en contacto con las otras tres patitas y no no habia continuidad. entre  las tres patitas de un lado y las tres del otro si que habia continuidad, comprobe las resistencia entre ellas y da 0.1 ohm . alguna forma de comprovarla?


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 18, 2010)

No hay forma de medir diferentes resistencias en ese trafo mas que con un puente de weastone o algun medidor de resistencias que pueda medir mili ohms. Solamente podras comprobar continuidades y que no tenga fallas en las soldaduras. 

Revisa el resto de los componentes de esa fuente, si en vacio no tita los 50 vcc simetricos hay que empezar por eso y luego pasar a la etapa de potencia.

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## jon1003gti (Jul 19, 2010)

ok tio osea dessueldo todos los transitores y resitencias (sin desoldar estas claro)en 5065-3.pdf, aparte se me olvido decirte que entre masa y pin 9 y masa y pin 10 del tl, el tester no me llega a 50khz solo a 20khz y me etsaba dando infinito osea q*UE* debe estar mas alta la frecuencia q*UE* me dice o no debe excistir, ojala este aqui el problema or q*UE* me trae loco tio, un saludo ya te digo nuevamente aver si quieres fotos de dodne estoy trabajando en el integrad*O* me lo dices y las cuelgo.

un saludo


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 19, 2010)

jon1003gti dijo:


> ok tio osea dessueldo todos los transitores y resitencias (sin desoldar estas claro)en 5065-3.pdf, aparte se me olvido decirte que entre masa y pin 9 y masa y pin 10 del tl, el tester no me llega a 50khz solo a 20khz y me etsaba dando infinito osea q debe estar mas alta la frecuencia q me dice o no debe excistir, ojala este aqui el problema or q me trae loco tio, un saludo ya te digo nuevamente aver si quieres fotos de dodne estoy trabajando en el integrad me lo dices y las cuelgo.
> 
> un saludo


 
Hola. Si subes fotos seria fantastico. Aveces una vista detallada de la plaqueta y de las reparaciones viene bien para detectar problemas. 
Solo por curiosidad, los TR de salida estan aislados no?.

Bueno, respecto de desoldar TODO y chequear No es necesario. La mayoria de los componentes se pueden probar instalados.

Lo de la frecuencia puede ser que este por arriba de ese valor pero recuerda que LOA OTRA FUENTE funciona bien y el contol es el mismo. O sea puede ser que no llegua bien la señal a los pines 9 y 10?
controla.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## jon1003gti (Jul 20, 2010)

bueno lo prometido es deuda aqui van unas cuantas fotitos para que vean, y les detallo un par de cosas:

aquie les traigo mas

bueno y con estas son las ultimas q*UE* tengo espero que puedan ver lgo por q*QU* ya yo estoy ciego de tanto ver ,

bueno aquí está la primera cuestión, en la parte enumerada con el 1 en la parte de la etapa de pre amplificación (corríjanme si no estoy en lo correcto) están los integrados amplificadores de la etapa e que es la del wofer que son los únicos que he cambiado y a partir de ahí se quitó la continua en el canal e (al principio tenía este problema), y empezó el problema de oírse bajito y aparte saturado cuando subes el volumen, y más abajo tiene la imagen la cual está el integrado viejo a la derecha 4008 y al no conseguir el mismo modelo le puse el de la izquierda, hay va la primera pregunta tendrá algo que ver esto????,, ok, vamos por partes dijo Jack el destripador, en la segunda parte puesta como 2, tenemos la soldaduras de los tip 41c y 42c l cual está un poco calentada, hay creo que si es normal que se vea esto, y por último en el numero 3 tenemos al capacitador perdido al igual que unas resistencias y unos mosfet que podrán ver que no están, bien pues en el esquema eléctrico no está y por lo tanto me da a pensar que no están incluidos en esta placa ( será para otras modificaciones y series de la misma placa), aparte consulte con la marca y me dijo que era normal esto, que algunos les faltasen piezas, que no son necesarias en este modelo claro está, en fin e hay un poco de mi dilema, espero podamos resolver esto cuanto antes, am por cierto esta tarde estuve metido en la parte de la fuente 5065-3.pdf  y puedo decir que lo único que cambie fue una resistencia q andaba que no era la de ella pero poco caso con esto, de resto todo ben en cuanto a la parte esta. am y otra cosa hacia los 1649 y los 4469 de los otros canales que van bien, le llega también 34 voltios + y - , espero que me den luz al asunto muchísimas gracias nuevamente a esta comunidad son unos maestros de verdad


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 21, 2010)

Bueno. Algunas cosas:

del amplificador de graves, vos cambiaste solo los tr de salida o tambien las resistencias de emisor? (las blancas grandes de 0.22 ohms x 5 watts).
Si es asi, revisa que marquen continuidad estas resistencias (con un tester te tiene que marcar casi cortocircuito).

Creo que es la foto DSC4160 la parte del ampli de graves?. 

Hay varios tr en ese sector. Todos estan bien? Principalmente el par diferencial de entrada.

Revisa el camino de la señal de baja frecuencia. O sea, toma uno de los canales que funciona y entonces a su entrada le insertas la salida del filtro de graves y verifica que la señal es buena, y no tienes el problema en la etapa preamplificadora.

Lo de los integrados no es problema, ese numero son datos de fabricacion. Lo importante es que son los mismos operacionales (el numero superior).


saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## jon1003gti (Jul 21, 2010)

bueno primero cambie tr y resistencias blancas y efectivamente marcan continuidad, esactamente como dices la parte de la etapa amplificadora del canal e es la de la foto DSC4160, bueno con respecto a los transistores de este sector los e revisado todos y cada uno de ellos estan bien, los par diferencial de entada te refieres al conjunto los cuales estan frente al tip? es por saber e irme empapando de terminos tecnicos, todos estos como te dije los revise

"Revisa el camino de la señal de baja frecuencia. O sea, toma uno de los canales que funciona y entonces a su entrada le insertas la salida del filtro de graves y verifica que la señal es buena, y no tienes el problema en la etapa preamplificadora".


hay ya tenemos que ir mas suavecito, vamos a ver, es decir tendriamos que desconectar la salinda maracada como numero 1 hacia la etapa amplificadora, y de hay hacerle un puente en este caso hasta d (marcado como 2) desconecado en mismo y poniendo el e hay, y provar si la etapa preamplificadora no esta en mal estado, espero que me puedas contestar pronto por q mañana tengo tempo de hacer esto y me gustaria ya terminar con esto y meterme con otro que tengo, un saludoo.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 21, 2010)

Si, la prueba es asi tal cual vos indicas. Si la etapa D funciona bien, conecta ahi la salida marcada como 1 y ssi entonces hay buen sonido en graves (conecta en lo posbible un subwoofer a la etapa D) entonces el problema es el amplificador. 
Sino, hay que empezar por el filtro de graves (la salida 1 que marcaste).

OJO, recuerda que tambien esta para definir que pasa con la fuente. <por ahi son las dos fuentes de 34 vcc simetricos > y no una de 34 y otra de 50.

saludos y suerte

juan jose


----------



## jon1003gti (Jul 24, 2010)

hola amigoss, bueno anet todo muchisimas disculpas po no haber escrito antes, y decirles que al fin encontre el problema,ya etsa funcionando como dios manda,  valla c*****da de problema que nos iso pensar y quitar y poner transistores y demas, pero bueno eso es lo bueno d ela electronica que todo esta al 100% o no funcioona, les cuento, la pista que va al tip42c (creo que era al colector del tip) que llevaba los 34v + (supuestamente 50 del papel) estaba fracturada, no vean que fractura mas miserable y pequeña pero nada ella estaba hay omnipresente entre todos nosotros y pasando desapercibida (su chingxxa m....) pero bueno, tengo q*UE* agradecerle a todo el equipo, y al foro, sobre todo al señr dosmetros y al señor juan jose, señor cacho, serñor wialso, que dieron sus apoyos, consejos, y sabiduria,  muchas gracias señores, bueno esto parece una despedida jaaj,, bueno ya volvere con mas dudas, seguro, un placer gracias.


am una cosa como anecdota, antes de ser encontrada la fractura, ise las pruebas que me comentastes juan jose, y resulta que el sonido en ves de salir por el canal d salia por el "b" algo que me dio que pensar que ese plano alguna letra tenia mal por q*UE* todo esta funcionando como dios manda, no se calienta nada, y recuerdo que nada mas encederlo ardia algunas sonas de los tr, pero bueno, como dicen por hay, volvere jejej


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 24, 2010)

Bueno me alegro que solucionaras el problema. Disfrutalo. 

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## Cacho (Jul 24, 2010)

De nada, por lo que me toque, felicitciones y a pasarla bien con tu ampli andando.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2010)

Te felicito por tu paciencia y empeño, que hizo que lo sacaras andando.

Llevás el equipo funcionando y fundamentalmente la experiencia y el aprendizaje.

Disfrutalo !

Saludos.


----------



## wialso (Jul 27, 2010)

Disfrutalo!, y de mi parte estoy a la orden.

Saludos


----------

